# Crystal Beach Seaweed Report



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how the seaweed is right now at Crystal beach? I'm going saturday with my friend and will post report afterward.


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

We drove down the beach on Sunday morning and there was none on the beach.


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Seaweed hasn't been bad the last few weekends I've been down there.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Any rv parks/campgrounds up that way or around Hi Island to McFaddin Beach?
Gracias!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

None today

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

It was awful at rollover pass on Tuesday.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fultonswimmer said:


> Any rv parks/campgrounds up that way or around Hi Island to McFaddin Beach?
> Gracias!


There is an rv park off 124 in highisland before you hit the beach. West side of the road.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fultonswimmer said:


> Any rv parks/campgrounds up that way or around Hi Island to McFaddin Beach?
> Gracias!


There are several RV parks on Bolivar Peninsula, including the one at HI. Make your reservations early, most stay busy.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I gather if I wanted to get to McFaddin Beach area I would have to go up and around to Winnie or Port Arthur and back towards McFaddin. Direct route from Crystal Beach/Bolivar still a not go?
Thanks again!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Down the beach at low tide maybe but it used to be real hairy, aint tried it in years and years, if I remember you had to cut thru a pasture at one place but back then it was ok if you closed the gates back. Lots of mud under the sand, clay, better to go around. Maybe somebody else tried it recently.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's mud from high island to McFadden. Sometimes you can make it without 4wd but I wouldn't try it with a 2wd. There is not much phone reception and the land right off the coast is a huge national refuge fenced off. Do not go into the refuge or they will bust you. The Mosquitos are the worst that you will ever see in your life. If you look in the bed of the truck behind the cab there will be a ball of hundreds of the. Rolling around.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fultonswimmer said:


> Thanks for the info. I gather if I wanted to get to McFaddin Beach area I would have to go up and around to Winnie or Port Arthur and back towards McFaddin. Direct route from Crystal Beach/Bolivar still a not go?
> Thanks again!


Okay, let me revise my answer about RV parks. If you're wanting to fish the east end of McFaddin, there are three or four RV parks around Sabine Pass.

With 4WD you can make the drive from High Island east, but there are places you will have to get up into the Refuge. If the wardens catch you, it's about a $300 fine.


----------

